# Need suggestion for good laptop under <40k



## hari11 (Aug 5, 2012)

I going to buy a laptop today itself..I need your help in buying good lap ASAP.

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
40k max.


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 14" - 15"




3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
None. Hate hp


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
multitasking, should play latest games  at mid settings.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
min. 1366x768. bigger the better.

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Local purchase


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

40k is very low to get Intel laptop with decent GPU that can play new games in medium settings?
And reason to hate hp laptop? 'Cause hp changed a lot in couple of years.


----------



## hari11 (Aug 5, 2012)

rider said:


> 40k is very low to get Intel laptop with decent GPU that can play new games in medium settings?
> And reason to hate hp laptop? 'Cause hp changed a lot in couple of years.



hp easily gets over heated(my frnd had the same issue)...If you think a better lap from hp that doesn't heat for general tasks and have good performance then you can suggest...

i can go for i3 also,if it has better gpu that is enough for latest games..And i see most of them have hd3000 instead of dedicated gpu.


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Need suggestion for good laptop under &amp;amp;lt;40k*



hari11 said:


> hp easily gets over heated(my frnd had the same issue)...If you think a better lap from hp that doesn't heat for general tasks and have good performance then you can suggest...
> 
> i can go for i3 also,if it has better gpu that is enough for latest games..And i see most of them have hd3000 instead of dedicated gpu.



Yea, old generation laptops used to heat much more than newer even in small general task. But for this issue hp has now developed a new technology called *hp coolsense* that makes the laptop much much cooler than before. As a hp core-i7 laptop owner I always get less than 45*C temperature in general tasks like I'm performing now and in games when coolsense is on coolest mode laptop reaches 75*C in high end games.

In your 40k budget, the best is to get HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2105TX

It comes with latest 3rd gen core-i3 processor, 4GB RAM, Radeon HD 7670M 2GB DDR3, pre-loaded Windows 7 64bit (it can be upgrade to Windows 8 in 700 rupees after launch).
HP Backpack & *2 Years Warranty* (1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Onsite Extended Warranty).

As a hp user personally, I would say it has the best service I get in any electronic device. hp engineers visit at your residence and fix your problems on the same day when you complaint on customer care.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2012)

hari11 said:


> hp easily gets over heated(my frnd had the same issue)...If you think a better lap from hp that doesn't heat for general tasks and have good performance then you can suggest...
> 
> i can go for i3 also,if it has better gpu that is enough for latest games..And i see most of them have hd3000 instead of dedicated gpu.



if the vents of a laptop is blowing out hot air, laptop is working fine. if vents are cool, then check the backside near the battery. if its hot, laptop is heating up. 

rider is correct. old HP laptop were notorious to heat up and current HP heats up under load. almost all laptops heat up under load. currently using a HP G6 2005AX laptop with cool sense on and under normal load (copying, installing software) it runs amazingly cool with just the left part slightly warm as the vents and blower are on that side. Heck, i played NFS Hot Pursuit in high performance mode with laptop on my lap and it heat up slightly but vents were blowing out really hot air.


----------



## hari11 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Need suggestion for good laptop under &amp;amp;lt;40k*



rider said:


> Yea, old generation laptops used to heat much more than newer even in small general task. But for this issue hp has now developed a new technology called *hp coolsense* that makes the laptop much much cooler than before. As a hp core-i7 laptop owner I always get less than 45*C temperature in general tasks like I'm performing now and in games when coolsense is on coolest mode laptop reaches 75*C in high end games.
> 
> In your 40k budget, the best is to get HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2105TX
> 
> ...



Fair enough.
What about new AMD Apu A8/A10 lap from hp..?

Is it better than i3 and close to i5?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Need suggestion for good laptop under &amp;amp;lt;40k*



hari11 said:


> What about new AMD Apu A8/A10 lap from hp..?
> 
> Is it better than i3 and close to i5?



if you can stretch your budget to 42k, don't look for APUs. You can get 2nd gen i5 + 7670M. Else APUs can be considered. Performance wise A8 is same as i3 and i5 is lot better.


----------



## hari11 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Need suggestion for good laptop under &amp;amp;lt;40k*



Sam said:


> if you can stretch your budget to 42k, don't look for APUs. You can get 2nd gen i5 + 7670M. Else APUs can be considered. Performance wise A8 is same as i3 and i5 is lot better.



Can u tell which lap has i5 and 7670m with details?


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Need suggestion for good laptop under &amp;lt;40k*

3rd gen core-i5 + HD 7670M 1GB DDR3 HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2016TX but its not in your budget, you have to play 4k more.

2nd gen core-i5 + HD 7670M 2GB DDR3 HP Pavilion G6-2004TX  costs same as new one.

HD 7670M 1GB DDR3 would be enough, memory RAM size is just marketing gimmick. IMO get the newer 3rd gen core-i5 model.


----------



## senthilrameshjv (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Need suggestion for good laptop under &amp;lt;40k*



rider said:


> 3rd gen core-i5 + HD 7670M 1GB DDR3 HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2016TX but its not in your budget, you have to play 4k more.
> 
> 2nd gen core-i5 + HD 7670M 2GB DDR3 HP Pavilion G6-2004TX  costs same as new one.
> 
> HD 7670M 1GB DDR3 would be enough, memory RAM size is just marketing gimmick. IMO get the newer 3rd gen core-i5 model.



Hi All,
 I am also looking for similar laptop. I am looking for i5. But, only 2nd gen i5 comes within/around 40 k.
Pls suggest me which can i get. 

1. 3rd gen i3 with dedicated graphics (Nvidia or AMD pls suggest)
2. 2nd gen i5 with dedicated graphics
3. 3rd gen i5 with integrated graphics.

Mine is just everyday use only. But i'd like to use the options as much possible to make it future proof and also want a powerful punch in my laptop. 

I can see that Asus laptops are good and powerful. But they have only LED backlit displays. No HD or WLED displays as in Dell laptops. Do displays really matter? And do they differ much?

Pls help me to find one. Here is my wishlist as wel. Flipkart.com: Senthilrameshjv's WishList: senthilrameshjv Wishlist. Use recently added option in sorting.


----------

